# A**** M*****



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Now that the website is blown to pieces, nobody is going to go visit. Can we let the ladies named A$hly and M a d d i s o n have their names back?


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

I resorted to typing [email protected], Wisconsin.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I think all of the 'prohibited' words should just be scrapped. People just write them out somehow anyway. Like fvck - of course NO ONE knows what THAT says. Or a$$hole or b!tch.


----------



## Vulcan2013 (Sep 25, 2013)

I think the asterisks help us not get too vulgar, and it's nice they let us slide on creative spelling when we need to cuss. 

Sadly, I think they are still in business. The idea that there are lots of women online dying to meet guys for no strings sex is a scam, but I can see why guys want to believe. Most interesting was learning about all the fake female profiles and chat bots to keep guys online. Had a friend who used his Corp email. Got an embarrassing call from IT security. Ouch.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Vulcan2013 said:


> I think the asterisks help us not get too vulgar, and it's nice they let us slide on creative spelling when we need to cuss.
> 
> Sadly, I think they are still in business. *The idea that there are lots of women online dying to meet guys for no strings sex is a scam*, but I can see why guys want to believe. Most interesting was learning about all the fake female profiles and chat bots to keep guys online. Had a friend who used his Corp email. Got an embarrassing call from IT security. Ouch.


I only wish I would have thought of creating hordes of female simulators first....ohh the money I could have made...exploiting the moraless and needy......vices are so profitable


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Nevermind....

I just saw a TV commercial for them!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Nevermind....
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a TV commercial for them!




I don't know if it is true, but apparently they AM took on a new strategy. If a customer attempts to dispute payment because the client is not completely satisfied, they, AM, will send a dispute form to the customers snail mail address. 

They are a despicable organization all the way around - the service they advertise, the scam of fake clients and now blackmail. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

